
Show HN: Free startup ideas, analysis, validation and first steps - brianthomas
I started a newsletter sending out daily startup ideas. After a year, I transitioned to weekly ideas with more in-depth details.<p>I recently posted all of them to the website and made them searchable. Check it out and let me know what you think. By providing more than just an idea, my hope is to help someone start their next business.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.startupsfromthebottom.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.startupsfromthebottom.com&#x2F;</a>
======
hbcondo714
This reminds me of the "fresh startup ideas" nugget offers:

[https://nugget.one/ideas](https://nugget.one/ideas)

~~~
harrisreynolds
I remember Nugget. It was a nice idea, but they pushed the paid version and it
just didn't feel like it added enough value for the price.

I've recently launched Webase [1] as a platform to test building apps without
writing any code.

One BIG key to any startup idea is getting feedback as quickly as possible and
ideally with writing a lot of code.

[1] [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

~~~
brianthomas
Agreed on nugget. I didn't signup myself and I heard the same from others.

Interesting concept with webase. I'd build a two-sided marketplace template, I
do more of those in my agency than anything else

------
matt_heimer
By make them searchable I think the author means - make you search for the
list because they buried it in a footer and you have to scroll through a long
page trying to convince you to give them your email.

I'm also curious about the Y Combinator logo on the page. Does that mean they
are sponsored by? Ideas have lead to startups that are? Or they started a
thread here?

~~~
brianthomas
Yaaassss. Gimme your email :) It's free and a good community, I've connected a
few freelancers from email relationships.

More like "as seen on" Y Combinator. In a thread. That someone else posted.
That I paid for.

~~~
matt_heimer
Sorry but it's spammy. Your home page makes me think the value is me and my
information. Especially considering the newsletter sponsorship option where
you sell communication with your subscribers.

The ideas page would possibly make me think you might be the value. Unless you
don't think the ideas you make available are strong enough to entice people.

I would have had more interest if you made the ideas page the home page and
make the home page a linked why you should join page. But maybe that's just me
and you have stats that show you have higher conversion of visitors to
subscribers the way it is. If you don't then maybe do some A/B testing.

~~~
brianthomas
You're right on many fronts! Much like facebook, if it's free, you're the one
being sold.

I'm with you 100% but this does work, much better... unfortunately. Do I think
the ideas provide enough value? Yes. Would people give their email after
getting all that value? No.

Yes, I have split tested "spammy" user acquisition funnels across multiple
industries for myself and clients... spammy always wins. Ecomm - 12 question
"application" to apply for membership beat out direct to sale nearly 3x. SaaS
- Value based informational lead magnet lost to a "magic bullet" nearly 5x.

There was some youtube guy that had woodworking videos and he didn't take off
until he started click bait style headlines and intros. "Do I want to dumb
down my content? No but this is a business" around 2:20 - worth a watch:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i1IOO6g0vc&list=LLgaoLVka3C...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i1IOO6g0vc&list=LLgaoLVka3CMf1Aej9q01wsQ&index=524)

I wish the "spammy" intro didn't work exponentially better. I love writing the
content and do believe it provides value. I've formed some pretty solid
internet relationships with people from this newsletter. I had a weekly
hangouts with a guy from automattic because we got along so well - started
from an email reply to one of my ideas.

As I tell my employees and friends that have similar views on the spammy
nature - congrats, you're in the 1%, you understand and see the marketing
tactics. I hope you can get past it and look at the end value that's provided
by my service and others. We'd probably get along in real life if we ever
meet. Hopefully someday.

-Brian

~~~
matt_heimer
Fair enough. Thanks for sharing the video.

------
gitgud
I remember signing up to this when it was posted before [1]. Still enjoy
reading the interesting ideas in an email every week.

Thanks guys!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17248008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17248008)

~~~
brianthomas
Thanks! Glad you like it :)

------
Icesofty
This is brillant! I just subscribed

------
SiaMohajer
Awesome, best of luck!

~~~
brianthomas
Thanks!

------
jonfrobinson
Love this idea!

~~~
brianthomas
Thanks!

